# Mth auction ...



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

MTH Train Auctions | home







www.cabinfeverauctions.com





It's a little hard not to be at least curious...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

There's only one or two things I want and I've found them on Ebay.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I was surprised to see so many trains. I had assumed it was going to be the displays and fixtures. Looks like many were used to repair other trains so likely not complete. I hope condition is clearly stated.

Pete


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Interesting point. I guess more canabalizing produces a fully working item ... Priced right it could be ok. I'd have to think hard on my interests and prices.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I don’t think I will partake in the auction though.

It is kind of depressing seeing this situation playing out...

Tom


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Where are you guys seeing WHAT is being offered? I see the same old informational link but no listing. Also, if you have to be in person, I'm out.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

try this link...it’s a little slow loading, so be patient...









Sat Sept 26th 1st MTH Warehouse Auction! Showroom Trains and Samples Galore


This is the 1st of many MTH Warehouse Clean-out Auctions! We are starting with some Gems! - The Showroom Displays will be featured in this auction including the Layout and others. Plenty of Production and Test Samples. All items from the official archives of MTH as it nears the end of an era...




cabinfeverauctions.bidwrangler.com





Tom


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

First of many according to the website



lots of production samples if you are into that.


with 15 percent sellers premium and sales tax and shipping only people close will probably get most of the stuff

I am more curious about what happens when the stuff does not sell.

with the stuff moved to the auction site do they get to keep it?


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I don't see minimum bid requirements and most all already have a bid so I think it all goes if only for a dollar.

Pete


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

So I went in and registered, then bid on several items. Basically it is no different than ebay except ebay sellers never start at $1. Most would not be on ebay if their items were sold at no reserve and started at $1. ebay stores probably hate this auction and are thankful it is one and done. 

No Rock Island but I did bid on most of my road names. When I have a moment, I'll do a deep dive. 

Personally, I think this auction will go nuts. Many "bidders" are no doubt registering and quietly will wait to bid until the last minute. I am not like that - I know what is a bargain and I bid then walk away. I won't chase, and so, I will likely lose on most of my auctions - as I do on ebay - by $1 or so. 

Everything will sell, at least O Scale wise. I just zipped past some American Flyer and Tinplate stuff. This will be a massive Must go to event because all of the train shows are cancelled. Anyone who is anyone will be there or will be bidding. In my opinion. 

My experience with auctions, on line with live in person - is from the old car hobby and people are lookie loos and love to go to these for the excitement and activity. Then, you get some passion. They are fun.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Bryan Moran said:


> ... ebay stores probably hate this auction and are thankful it is one and done.


I read this is the first lot _"1st MTH Warehouse Auction"_ on the main page of the CabinFever auction site. And _"This is the first of many MTH warehouse clean-out auctions"_ on the main page of the MTH auction gallery.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

bigdodgetrain said:


> I am more curious about what happens when the stuff does not sell.
> 
> with the stuff moved to the auction site do they get to keep it?


My guess is that if it doesn't sell the first time, it goes to the second auction and so on.


----------



## machinist (Dec 2, 2015)

Just as heads up for anyone interested in this MTH auction. After speaking with the auction house via phone, this auction is ONLINE ONLY-there is no live in person bidding. This situation will remain the same for upcoming auctions. Live, in person previews are permitted, but you must call the auction company and make appointments for specific dates and times. So if you live reasonably close, it would be an advantage to actually see the items you are interested in. Personally, I'd be very leery of anything without a box . If I were to participate(which I'm not), I'd look at items(engines) as a source of spare parts for engines that I already own-just my opinion.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

For sure many of these items were used as parts donors. Probably pretty safe with rolling stock but would be leery of engines unless you are ready for a project and can get it for small money. With all the fees and taxes though it would have sell for a low bid.

Pete


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

with a little less then 3 weeks to go it looks like some items have reach 100 dollars.

still some good deals to be had.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

My issue is you have no idea what they will charge for shipping and their mention of handling and packaging. I was hoping to score several "deals" and drive the two hours to pick them up. Doubtful about that now.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I find it curious that it both starts and ends at 10:00 AM, Saturday, September 26, 2020.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

someone from model train forum should contact the auction place and tell them about this forum.

the other forum hounded them to advertise there in order to post.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

...and prices are now above ebay so no bargains for sure. I have been outbid on all of my items. With 2 1/2 weeks to go, it makes no sense to chase these high bids


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I looked, and it's not worth advertising. You're buying a pig-in-a-poke, there's a buyer's premium, and shipping charges are a mystery. I can wait until prices are reasonable.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I can wait until prices are reasonable.



if and thats a big if prices become reasonable.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't have any issue with sticking with the stuff I have in that case.


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

bigdodgetrain said:


> someone from model train forum should contact the auction place and tell them about this forum.
> 
> the other forum hounded them to advertise there in order to post.


Define hounding. It was my impression that they were asked to Sponsor the forum. When they declined they were told they could not post, but MTH could post the info, at least from what was presented. I don't think that's unfair. The MTH auction will generate a lot of free publicity for this auction house. OGR trying to get them to advertise or sponsor isn't outside of the realm of what a good salesman would do.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

MartyE said:


> Define hounding. It was my impression that they were asked to Sponsor the forum. When they declined they were told they could not post, but MTH could post the info, at least from what was presented. I don't think that's unfair. The MTH auction will generate a lot of free publicity for this auction house. OGR trying to get them to advertise or sponsor isn't outside of the realm of what a good salesman would do.


ogr is just chasing the money

but auction house can post here without buying anything.


and that is all i am pointing out.


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

That's the difference between a private forum and one that's on a platform with ads from every which way. Nothing wrong with that but OGR wants to be able to control what is an ad on their forum. I suspect the mods here are at the mercy of folks that own it. So yes the auction house can post here quite easily. With the ads being generated externally and paying for this forum I doubt anyone will care. I certainly don't.


----------



## lou1985 (Oct 24, 2019)

I looked at the auction and there is nothing of interest I don't already have. I'm not one for collecting production samples or prototypes so I would run everything I'd buy. To be honest I could get a better deal on PS1 stuff and upgrade it vs. buying from this auction.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I can see someone thinking that having a "factory prototype" of this or that and putting in the display case (assuming it doesnt run) might be kinda cool for example. but i'm not sure anyone would be that interested later on down the line in resale land. so it has some unique aspects that probably appeal to some more than others. another example, i did look at this a day or two ago and the mth display showroom is up for sale. i can see someone saying "oh yeah -- here's the mth display showroom -- and here's 'kirk's chair' and here's i dunno the hendrix guitar from xxx show ..." (just to make something up)


----------



## lou1985 (Oct 24, 2019)

Severn said:


> I can see someone thinking that having a "factory prototype" of this or that and putting in the display case (assuming it doesnt run) might be kinda cool for example. but i'm not sure anyone would be that interested later on down the line in resale land. so it has some unique aspects that probably appeal to some more than others. another example, i did look at this a day or two ago and the mth display showroom is up for sale. i can see someone saying "oh yeah -- here's the mth display showroom -- and here's 'kirk's chair' and here's i dunno the hendrix guitar from xxx show ..." (just to make something up)


Possibly, but I'm the weirdo who wants stuff to run it not look at it. I'm not much of a collector in that respect. A few months ago I go a pre production sample of a Premier ATSF 2900 class Northern and ended up finishing it with a motor, PS3, and paint/decals because to me it was silly to look at it just sitting there. Probably why I'd ruin whatever value a piece from this auction has.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm of the opinion that I want to run what I buy but I also pull out some items I have to look at them.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I was just speculating ... I mean let's say you really like a particular model. And maybe you could nab a prototype and kinda tell a story from conception to track. I mean maybe that'd come off as interesting to some.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I put in some “high” bids on 16 items when it opened for bidding. Since I already have too much train stuff and I would be buying them sight unseen, my “high” bids where fairly low. With two weeks to go, I’ve been outbid on all but two of my items and I suspect the other two will also go to someone else. If not, I don’t mind driving the 45 minutes to Douglasville to pick them up.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Don't forget this is the first round of MTH auctions by CabinFever. I wonder what will be offered next.

When the pandemic hit, it seemed sale prices on eBay rose quite a bit. I surmised that most "addicts" were older and financially stable / retired. And that increased demand as there was little else to do (no restaurants, movies, vacations, etc.). Now with the MTH auction, I've seen several examples of very good deals on eBay. Perhaps it is drawing the buyers that way for a while. Or a coincidence.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Just went in and updated my bids. I like the system where you can go from item to item in large photo format. I am high bidder on a few items but I did not set my bids to a higher amount, just became high bidder. There are a couple of items I can really use on there, like the Burlington Zephyr mail car. I would like to put that in front of my expensive Atlas and Lionel Zephyr passenger train consist. I still need an end car / observation car.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, that Northern loosk damn good! So far nothing tickled my fancy enough to be in a shopping mood, but that doesnt mean there could not be something . . .


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

1st auction items are being completed today. I bid on several items and got blown out of the water on many of them. Absolutely this is about the "fun" of the auction and guys overspending to win. You should go in just to watch. 

I'm still high bidder on 2 items. 1 which I want, but I want it at a fair price, not overpay. It's a Burlington Route passenger mail car, which are scarce on ebay. Then I bid on a rolling stock item right behind that. Everything else I got overbid on and as mentioned, winning bidders are paying more than market value!


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I am not interested in production prototypes either unless they might truely be one of kind. I think the pre war 700E was done in brass before it was diecast. In this case how would you even know it was a prototype. Take any diecast engine, strip the paint off and it will appear just like these "samples".

Pete


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

The 2nd auction is underway. No bargains in 1st auction


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Bryan Moran said:


> 1st auction items are being completed today. I bid on several items and got blown out of the water on many of them. Absolutely this is about the "fun" of the auction and guys overspending to win. You should go in just to watch.
> 
> I'm still high bidder on 2 items. 1 which I want, but I want it at a fair price, not overpay. It's a Burlington Route passenger mail car, which are scarce on ebay. Then I bid on a rolling stock item right behind that. Everything else I got overbid on and as mentioned, winning bidders are paying more than market value!


did you get anything?


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Bryan Moran said:


> The 2nd auction is underway. No bargains in 1st auction



link








Sat Oct 24th - 2nd MTH Warehouse Auction - HO, O Ga, Std GA, & More!


This is the 2nd of many MTH Warehouse Clean-out Auctions! A nice variety in this sale including HO, O Ga, Std Ga, & more! Plenty of Production and Test Samples. All items from the official archives of MTH as it nears the end of an era - the Closing of MTH for good! PLEASE NOTE - Many of these...




cabinfeverauctions.bidwrangler.com


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Actually I got my 2 items at fair prices including buyers fee. No shipping yet but I'll let you know. I don t think there are any other buyers on here but it's a curiosity


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yawn...  Overpriced factory samples don't really do much for me.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

the second 1000 items are closing in 8 days.









Sat Oct 24th - 2nd MTH Warehouse Auction - HO, O Ga, Std GA, & More!


This is the 2nd of many MTH Warehouse Clean-out Auctions! A nice variety in this sale including HO, O Ga, Std Ga, & more! Plenty of Production and Test Samples. All items from the official archives of MTH as it nears the end of an era - the Closing of MTH for good! PLEASE NOTE - Many of these...




cabinfeverauctions.bidwrangler.com






if you win this layout you have to go to MTH headquarters to get it. night be able to look around.








MTH O GA LAYOUT - MULTI SECTION, SCENIC DETAILS, EASILY BROKEN DOWN


MTH LAYOUT - THIS TRAIN PLATFORM IS O GAUGE AND IS EASILY BROKEN DOWN WITHOUT DISRUPTING THE SCENIC INTEGRITY. THE STRUCTURES ARE REMOVABLE. THE MOLDING IS ALSO REMOVABLE REVEALING 6 4’X8’ SECTIONS SEPARATED EQUALLY BY A 4’X4’ BRIDGE SECTION. THERE ARE TWO 4’X 8’ X30” BASES NICELY PANELED...




cabinfeverauctions.bidwrangler.com


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

The 2 items I won from the 1st auction arrived and I am satisfied. 1 was a Canadian National auto transporter. Detail was good and price was right. 2nd item was a Burlington Route Zephyr mail car. I have been buying these to put on the front of passenger trains consists. Details good, obviously no shadows. Shipping and boxing prices fair. 

We will see on the 2nd auction. Prices are stupid high..


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

The 2nd auction is over, I have been charged for the items I won but have not seen any follow up about shipping. There were a few less items in this auction and there has been no immediate 3rd auction added. Is this overwhelming to Cabin Fever? It's November, and they have run 2 auctions and supposedly have truckloads of items? 

Once again I felt the bidders went crazy on the locomotives. I won a double stack of UP in Rail King for $60 I think and a building which is a furniture store. It has large front display windows and a cool brick and mortar size with rear windows. I am going to make it a Buick or Car Agency building which you would see in smaller towns. I did not overpay for it, I think it will work well.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

So, a week after the auctions I send an email to Cabin Fever and get crickets. They grabbed my money right away. The last auction was well handled with lots of communications and almost immediately a follow up auction. This time - as mentioned - no follow up auction and no communications on how or when my winnings will be sent.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

I saw some posts from folks on another forum indicating they received their items from the second auction already (shipped). Easy for me to say but I think you should remain patient. I suspect they are overwhelmed. It's still unacceptable to not return phone calls or emails.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree. I am in no rush because I am still working on the infrastructure to the layout room but they sort of set a standard with the 1st auction by lots of communicating. I understand I will be "in line". Another issue is that they started auction 2 right at the end of auction 1. 

I agree there are a lot of over priced items in these auctions but so far I am happy with what I received and won, and the prices. I have only purchased rolling stock and a building, no locomotives. 

At this pace of one auction every month, I don't see how they are going to move truckloads of items by next June.


----------

